# water cooling



## ripken2004 (Mar 9, 2005)

what do u guys know about water cooling and what are some good ones?


----------



## tomprice43 (Mar 9, 2005)

There safter and more reliable than your would think, Thermaltake products are my favorite, The Big Water and Aquarious II are some you should look at.


----------



## Lax (Mar 9, 2005)

I never really trusted watercooling and still don't. The whole matter of condensation inside the case and around the piping and fittings will always concern me.

P.S. If I was to use de-ionized water to cool it then I wouldn't feel so bad (but then again who owns a de-ionizer).


----------



## robina_80 (Mar 10, 2005)

water and electricity dont like eachother


----------



## Yeti (Mar 10, 2005)

> water and electricity dont like eachother


Okay... but thats only if they come in contact... and if the water is ionized (though it is very hard to keep water dionized)


----------



## Lax (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Okay... but thats only if they come in contact... and if the water is ionized (though it is very hard to keep water dionized)


Marine Biologists triple de-ionize it and then triple distill it and even then it doesn't stay de-ionized for long. So it is indeed hard to keep water de-ionized. 3M has some stuff out that doesn't conduct electricity and is very good for cooling but it's cost is astronomical. (methinks)


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2005)

If you set up a quality kit and do it properly and then make certain that you make it part of your routine maintenance to check it you should have no problems.


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 10, 2005)

*yea*

I would never use water cooling either, the idea of liquid inside my 1000+ dollar computer(and the fact that liquid can ruin just about anything) just doesn't sit well with me


----------



## ripken2004 (Mar 11, 2005)

try the 2500$ comp i wna get, lol, guess i wont be going for it then


----------



## kof2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

liquid nitrogen


----------



## Blue (Mar 11, 2005)

> try the 2500$ comp i wna get, lol, guess i wont be going for it then



I honestly dont know why so many are against Liquid cooling. Yes I understand that water is bad for computers and other electrical equipment obviously but when used correctly it's a very good cooling solution. It's kinda like saying "why would I want to drive? Gasoline is explosive" I certainly would not want to blow up on my way to work . eh just an opinion. And yes I do agree with you all that it's a risky way to cool a PC when compared to air cooling.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 12, 2005)

> what do u guys know about water cooling and what are some good ones?


Depends on what you are going for, if you're going for silence then its a nice route to take, a balance between silence and price. If you're going for performance, its overrated.



> The whole matter of condensation inside the case and around the piping and fittings will always concern me


.
Yes but thats really easy to deal with (and not as troublesome as say, a vapor exchange unit)



> water and electricity dont like eachother


That would be a good thing. Now if water was a conductor than we'd have problems.....  Naturally this doesnt refer to tapwater 



> I would never use water cooling either, the idea of liquid inside my 1000+ dollar computer(and the fact that liquid can ruin just about anything) just doesn't sit well with me


LOL so I take it you're not into submersion cooling 



> liquid nitrogen


You _do_ know thats not a sustainable solution dont you?



> I honestly dont know why so many are against Liquid cooling. Yes I understand that water is bad for computers and other electrical equipment obviously but when used correctly it's a very good cooling solution. It's kinda like saying "why would I want to drive? Gasoline is explosive" I certainly would not want to blow up on my way to work


I concur .... if you're not (a) a moron and (b) a klutz and (c) not rushing things then it should be oki


----------



## tg900 (Mar 12, 2005)

Or you can always go for bigger heat sinks, and make them so big that they are not the termperature of the device (cpu, videocard) for a long time.


----------



## Baddogg79 (Mar 12, 2005)

but with bigger heatsinks, you can run into fitment issues. I was looking at the zalman HSF and it wold end upon hitting my PSU. Watercooling  might be in my future. Of course when i get my northwood core and can oc it  




			
				tg900 said:
			
		

> Or you can always go for bigger heat sinks, and make them so big that they are not the termperature of the device (cpu, videocard) for a long time.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 12, 2005)

> You do know thats not a sustainable solution dont you?


Unless he happens to have a liquifier in his basement 



> Or you can always go for bigger heat sinks, and make them so big that they are not the termperature of the device (cpu, videocard) for a long time.


Bigger doesn't necessarily mean better when dealing with a given area that is generating heat.  Proper heat sink design is key.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 12, 2005)

> Unless he happens to have a liquifier in his basement


But to liquify N2 to its -192C you might as well use the liquifier to cool the CPU


----------



## Yeti (Mar 12, 2005)

> But to liquify N2 to its -192C you might as well use the liquifier to cool the CPU


 Well, I meant a liquifier that uses a series of compressors and heat exchangers.  We have one the lab that I work - very big, and takes a very experienced person to work it.


----------



## ripken2004 (Mar 12, 2005)

i think ive made up my mind on the waterchill KT12A-L30, but how would i configure it double sized radiator in this case
http://www.thermaltake.com/xasercase/kandalf/swa/va9000swa.htm

this is a review on the KT12A-L30
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=681


----------



## ripken2004 (Mar 13, 2005)

okay now check this out
http://frontiernet.net/~unholyknights/comp/cool.htm

#2 is wut ill prolly be going for, plz tell me wut u think


----------



## 691175002 (Mar 15, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> I honestly dont know why so many are against Liquid cooling. Yes I understand that water is bad for computers and other electrical equipment obviously but when used correctly it's a very good cooling solution. It's kinda like saying "why would I want to drive? Gasoline is explosive" I certainly would not want to blow up on my way to work . eh just an opinion. And yes I do agree with you all that it's a risky way to cool a PC when compared to air cooling.


As you said why are so many people against water cooling? It almost never hurts anything as long as your not retarded and tones of people use it.

Good brands are danger den and aqua computer.  Astek is also good but watch their compresion fittings as they must be pushed in all the way (there is 2 rings and most people only push it into the first ring).


----------



## ripken2004 (Mar 16, 2005)

k, thx


----------



## cogito_ergo_sum (Mar 21, 2005)

If you have a high budget then you could try liquid coolant (AKA Fluid XP+) in your computer as it is non-conductive so you can be assured that you computer would be safe.


----------

